# Torch - Skekemog - Intermediate Lake



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

I am heading up to Intermediate Lake next Saturday for a week.

I am bringing my boat so I can access any of these lake but am staying on Intermediate Lake.

Does anyone have any info on these lakes and any tips for catching smallies, pike and muskies?

Any suggestions on fishing West Bay of Grand Traverse?

Thanks in advance for all of the help!!!


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

247 - I guess I'm a little late seeing your post to give you any advice... unless you look up this website on your trip.
I am also making a trip to the area in two weeks. The reports I have received from another forum is that Lake Skegemog is the place for the species you asked about. There have even been some very large Muskies caught out of there. But it has all the other species too... Smallmouth, Largemouth, Walleye, Pike, Perch... etc.
Please post your trip results when you return.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

thanks for the reply duckhound. i am leaving next saturday. i've been doing a ton of research also. what website are you looking at? here is the sight i have been looking at: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

247 - I too am trolling that forum for information to point me in the right direction. But I also registerd under the same user name as here. My original post on 6/28 is in the Warm Water section... Inland Lakes... now nine pages back "Where to fish Kalaska".
I don't know what your rig is, but mine is a 22ft deep v... so I am hoping to fish some bigger waters. But feel free to look over the replies and the suggestions made.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

your post is one i had looked at, haha

looks like i will have to try skegemog one day.

how far are you from traverse city?


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm going with extended family to the Kalaska area August 4-9. Where I will be staying is in a cabin in that area, but that's all I know at this time. I don't even have an address yet. My guess is that we may pass each other heading in different directions the first weekend of August.
I enjoy trolling a lot, and am hoping to fit in a Laker/Salmon trip in Traverse Bay while I'm there, but a lot of that will depend on weather/wind/waves and mood of the others in the group. I'm going with an open agenda. It may turn out to be a completely inland lake trip. But I hope not.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

there is a lake just 10 minutes south of traverse city that has an awesome top water smallie bite. it's called silver lake. if you are interested i can give you more info.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

247 - While the suggestion for Silver lake is appreciated, I am thinking that trying to fish too many bodies of water may result in too much confusion. I searched the MiSportsman forum (as we have been doing for the last few weeks) and it does look like it has it's merits. However I have just learned that the cabin I will be staying at is 30 minutes from Traverse City. That's a lot of traveling. With other lakes being closer that seem to have the same reputations for fish (i.e. Skegemog, and Manistee), and if I can get out on the bay, I think I'll have plenty of learning to do already. If I had two weeks to fish, I would definitely take your offer.
Thank you for all the help, suggestions, and correspondence. If anything of interest comes to light, I'll be sure to post it as soon as it becomes known.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Well the trip is over, and although I'm not completely disappointed, things just didn't go the way I wanted them to. I ended up only being able to fish the East arm of Traverse Bay for only four hours, and that was in the middle of the day. Needless to say, that was a bust... no fish.
However I diid get to fish Big Twin lake a couple of times with good results. Both the Largemouth and Smallmouth were cooperative, and one of the teenage girls along caught her personal best Largemouth... an 18"er. We caught enough bass to grill them over an open fire. Those fish out of the super-clear lakes taste terrific.
Hopefully I will be able to return to the area sometime, and have a better chance with the Lakers and Salmon.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

we caught 3 kings out of the west bay with a guide in 4 hours.

i struggled learning intermediate lake but got on some good smallies Thursday. we caught 13 on top water and missed probably 20 other bites. It was to bad that Friday was windy and we could only catch 5 on top water.

the bad weather sure didn't help.


----------

